# Donations??



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

I am rather new to pipe smoking and don't have the money to afford a bunch of pipes i am only 18 years old in college. mom and dad don't support me on smoking anything and I was wondering if anyone had any old pipes. Quality does not matter to me i just need some more so i can start a rotation. Even tobacco anything that can be spared i greatly appreciate.I am paying for college on my own and like I said have pretty much no money. I really appreciate it guys  thanks again, Anthony


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a thought here. But you just joined today and your asking for handouts already. This is a great community that will no doubt help you out as you go along. I just suggest that you establish yourself a bit first.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

RobustBrad said:


> Just a thought here. But you just joined today and your asking for handouts already. This is a great community that will no doubt help you out as you go along. I just suggest that you establish yourself a bit first.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Agreed. Puff is an amazing group of people and someone may take you up on that. However, spend some time here, contribute to the group, in many ways the proof is in the pudding. Stay committed and it will pay off. I look forward to seeing you around, I'm glad you are here. :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

poor taste my friend, poor taste. Wanting to receive before making any attempt to give should not be looked upon favorably.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

i know that you are probably a great guy and you may be in need of help but i can gaurantee there are a lot of people who need aid and they are not asking for free stuff on here but rather trying to make friends and have a place to go communicate to get your mind off the stressful times well thats at least what i do. Take it from me ive been helped out numerous amount of times make friends dont expect favors this is a place to make good friends not get free stuff
thanks, eric


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

lé pÜff said:


> I am rather new to pipe smoking and don't have the money to afford a bunch of pipes i am only 18 years old in college. mom and dad don't support me on smoking anything and I was wondering if anyone had any old pipes. Quality does not matter to me i just need some more so i can start a rotation. Even tobacco anything that can be spared i greatly appreciate.I am paying for college on my own and like I said have pretty much no money. I really appreciate it guys  thanks again, Anthony


:spank:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a link for free Altids brand pipe tobacco. They usually send several 1.5 oz pouches of various blends. Good luck.

Pipe Show Online - the smoking pipe and tobacco show for everyone

I hope to see more posts from you in the future.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Really? I mean, COME ON. Dude, not cool. 

Yes it is true, people sometimes hook each other up on here with goodies. But that is because we are a community who are taking the time to learn a bit about each other. We may not all get to hang out in real life and share what I will call a "B&M Friendship", but we respect each other, and just like in real life, make determinations upon the character of each other. Right now, your blatant panhandling is not helping your chances. 

Hang out for a bit. Ask questions. ANSWER the questions others have, if you happen to know the answer. SHare funny, touching, maddening, or otherwise memorable pipe stories and related tales of adventure. We all love to both spin and read a good yarn. If you have favorite baccys and pipes, visit the reviews page and pontificate at will. Share an opinion, and take the opportunity to absorb those of others.


OK. Chastising aside, WELCOME!!!!! Post away, and have some fun:thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess I'll hold off on asking everyone to send me all of their tobacco...


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

You can buy some cob pipes if you are in that much need, they are $5. Hold off on the beer for a weekend :thumb: I am on the side of "give a guy a fish, you feed him for a day, give the guy a fishing pole, and you can feed him for a lifetime". Sometimes I just hook guys up, but probably not this way.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Definitely go for a corn cob. If you can't afford the $5 for one then really the pipe slope is one that you shouldn't be headed down. I mean no disrespect in saying that as I am a poor college kid too.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

iairj84 said:


> Definitely go for a corn cob. If you can't afford the $5 for one then really the pipe slope is one that you shouldn't be headed down. I mean no disrespect in saying that as I am a poor college kid too.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey my friend. First off welcome to puff. No doubt a great place to learn, chat, and make friend from across the globe.

I know in college money is tight. But for the cost of less then a night out with the guys you can get setup.

1 corncob pipe-5 bucks
1 czech pipe tool- 2 bucks
1 bic lighter- 1.50
tobacco - 10 bucks

total 18.50 or the cost of 2 beers and a cab ride after an exam without tip.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

You don't really "need" anything. It's a hobby, not a necessity.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gottta agree with the boys on here. Coming onto any forum and just "asking" for something without first establishing yourself as to who you are does not give me the warm fuzzies. I can't understand why someone would do this in the first place as this has never been socially acceptable and while this forum has always helped people all the time anyway just does not leave a good taste in my mouth for somebody to walk in and announce they WANT something. Here's a good idea, think about it and then return with some kind of apology that demonstrates that you "get it" and then become a good member. That is all that is required here.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I should try this exact same tactic at the local Harley Dealership. Tell them i am strapped for cash and need one of their "used" bikes to ride for the summer. Wonder how long it takes them to stick a boot in my ass?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Anthony, let's just forget this happened and start over. Hang around, ask some questions, answer a few, and get to know people here. When you get to around 40 posts or so, shoot me a pm. Welcome to the forums. :welcome:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Why go to college when the libs will take everyone elses money and provide you with everything you WANT?


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Hey Anthony, let's just forget this happened and start over. Hang around, ask some questions, answer a few, and get to know people here. When you get to around 40 posts or so, shoot me a pm. Welcome to the forums. :welcome:


Well said.
If you truly want to be a brother, dont let this discourage you. Learn from it, and take the positive advice. Establish yourself, and most will forget this ever happened. 
Welcome Anthony


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm new to Puff and reading this thread gives me massive respec for this community. Although Anthony committed a taboo, guys on here still are respectful and accepting. Most everyone here is pretty awesome.. Thanks to everyone here who has posted honorably in response to Anthony. I now have no doubt in my mind that Puff is a great place to be..


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

> mom and dad don't support me on smoking anything


Shameful of them, not to be supportive .

You may all donate your high-grade Petersons and Dunhills and especially Bo Nordh pipes to me since I can't afford them as fast as I want to. :fish2:

(bad form, but everyone gets a second chance, right?)


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this has gone on long enough. The point has been made. Can we just drop this now?


----------



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
Sorry about that... I just realized that was an extremely douchy move. :frown:
I apoligize to all who were offended and will look to become a better member of the community instead of begging.
Thanks Again all,
Anthony


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

lé pÜff said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about that... I just realized I probably look like an ass. :frown:
> I apoligize to all who were offended and will look to become a better member of the community instead of begging
> Thanks Again all,
> Anthony


Welcome to Puff Anthony!

Stick around & get to know the great people on here & you just never know what might happen!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

lé pÜff said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about that... I just realized I probably look like an ass. :frown:
> I apoligize to all who were offended and will look to become a better member of the community instead of begging
> Thanks Again all,
> Anthony


Way to go Anthony! It takes a real man to come back here and stand up and admit that he was mistaken. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

lé pÜff said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about that... I just realized I probably look like an ass. :frown:
> I apoligize to all who were offended and will look to become a better member of the community instead of begging
> Thanks Again all,
> Anthony


Good show.

Now, what kind of baccy do you find yourself favoring? VA? VAper? Flakes, ropes, ready rubbed? Tell us about yourself and have some fun!

.......and WELCOME!:thumb: ipe:


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Pipe smoking can be a pretty cheap thing to get into, I started in college because I couldn't afford cigars. A few bucks for a corncob, a nail, a lighter, and a bag of loose tobacco was less then $10 total.

If you can't afford $10 to get started, you won't be able to afford to keep going.

I am sure you had good intentions, but a little bit of research would have gone far. Keep asking questions and you'll figure it out.


----------



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome guys thank you for that  you seem like a great group of guys (ladies too?) and like i said sorry about that little mishap but.... 
On better terms ive really only smoked a few types i currenntly have a cheap little 15 dollar medico lancer, which i removed the filter from.. and I bought a blend of Indian River Gold aromatics from my local cigar shop at home. It tasted pretty good but I wanted more flavor. I dont really mind smoking different types of tabacco out of it like i said it was cheap and im just learning. any suggestions?? thx guys.

-Ant


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

lé pÜff said:


> Awesome guys thank you for that  you seem like a great group of guys (ladies too?) and like i said sorry about that little mishap but....
> On better terms ive really only smoked a few types i currenntly have a cheap little 15 dollar medico lancer, which i removed the filter from.. and I bought a blend of Indian River Gold aromatics from my local cigar shop at home. It tasted pretty good but I wanted more flavor. I dont really mind smoking different types of tabacco out of it like i said it was cheap and im just learning. any suggestions?? thx guys.
> 
> -Ant


A cob or two should be among your best friends. Don't ashamed of smoking a Medico. A lot of those "cheapo drugstore" jobs are great smokers. I know, I have a rack full of them!

Mac Baren tobacs might be an easy to find brand, but I will suggest WAITING on trying them until you are sure you have your technique down. They are notorious for giving noobs a case of the bite.

If you like aromatics, I'd suggest looking for some Larsen blends. They are pretty forgiving and of higher quality than a lot of the cheaper bulk blends you might find in some shops.

Keep an eye out for clearance shelf items at the tobacconist....just because something has been there for ages, doesn't mean it isn't good. You never know until you try. I have found a few favorites this way!

And last but certainly no where near least.....Prince ALbert, Carter Hall, et al........good taste, good smell, good price. You can't go wrong!

You should also sign up at TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet and start reviewing differnt blends....you'd be surprised at how your tastes will grow, change, and expand.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Certainly you can get some great stuff and my recommendation is after you've been around here a little (month or so) and have gotten some more posts to do the newbie pipe tobacco trade. You can't see the thread in that forum yet but it will show up after 30 posts or so. Within that you purchase a more seasoned pipe veteran a tin or a couple ounces of tobacco and then they will send you a sampling of some of the blends they have. I did this trade and got a lot more than I had sent and some great new blends to try! I would stick around for that and I am willing to bet their will be people to help out!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm glad to see that you stuck around, Anthony. There are a lot of very informed and helpful people here and tons of useful information to be gleaned from the forums. As I said in an earlier post, as soon as you're able to send a pm, shoot me a message. I may be able to give you a little shove to help you pick up speed on the slope. ipe:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> Here is a link for free Altids brand pipe tobacco. They usually send several 1.5 oz pouches of various blends. Good luck.
> 
> Pipe Show Online - the smoking pipe and tobacco show for everyone
> 
> I hope to see more posts from you in the future.


Not trying to hijack here, but thanks for the link Kevin.


----------



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

hmmm?? I for the life of me cannot figure out how to send a pm??


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Good on you for coming back and offering up an apology, Anthony; and thanks to the members for speaking up ( with a "gentle nudge"), and letting Anthony know how things work around here!



lé pÜff said:


> hmmm?? I for the life of me cannot figure out how to send a pm??


You probably don't have access to that feature yet; but when you do, go to the person's name you want to pm, click on the name, and it will give you that option.


----------



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

I found the tobacco shop near my school (FAU) so tomorrow around 930 im gonna go there check out his blends smell some stuff and see what i like. Unfortunately i left my wallet at home but my mom is sending it up with 20 in it so ill get a tool and a decent lighter and an oz. or 2 of some baccy


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Considering your limited finances you may want to forgo the lighter for now and use wooden matches.They probably will give you a small box or two at the shop. Spend the money you would have spent on a lighter to get pipe cleaners and a little more tobacco.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Considering your limited finances you may want to forgo the lighter for now and use wooden matches.They probably will give you a small box or two at the shop. Spend the money you would have spent on a lighter to get pipe cleaners and a little more tobacco.


Agreed, I rarely use anything but wooden matches for lighting a pipe. You can buy a box of "kitchen matches" at a gas station for a buck or two also.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

ya i'd hold off on a nice lighter to. Matches work well, a bic is great, and an extra 10 bucks in your pocket goes a long way.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

lé pÜff said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry about that... I just realized that was an extremely douchy move. :frown:
> I apoligize to all who were offended and will look to become a better member of the community instead of begging.
> Thanks Again all,
> Anthony


You're welcome Anthony and I apologize for my political rant.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome Anthony, glad to see you man up and hang around. Lots of great BOTL (brothers of the leaf) here with TONS of info!


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

Stench said:


> Welcome Anthony, glad to see you man up and hang around. Lots of great BOTL (brothers of the leaf) here with TONS of info!


So thats what bolt means wow thanks


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job Anthony! I dont even smoke pipes...but im interested in the fact that you manned up! Welcome, dude...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome Anthony. The beauty of pipes is that $20 will actually do you pretty decent!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Revelation said:


> So thats what bolt means wow thanks


She doesn't think so:ask:


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> She doesn't think so:ask:


which she are you referring to? did i miss something?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Revelation said:


> which she are you referring to? did i miss something?


Sorry I was just thinking of the many strippers I have known in my prior life yesterday and was trying to make a funny. I failed but at least I was laughing. LOL :frown:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

hehe frogot to say it earlier in my lighter post but welcome brother. Lots of great forums here from pipes to cigars to coffee to food. Take a look around them all and enjoy. We even have an arcade, a casino for fake chips, and a live chat.

Welcome


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I really don't see the big deal, so he asked if we could spare anything and people are flipping out?

Shoot man, i'll step in and help the kid out. I'm in college too and i understand how it is. Granted, it might not have been the best idea to post "requests" for your very first post, but i'll go as far to say "lay off, guys".

Anthony, throw me an email with your address at [email protected] (since you probably can't PM yet) and i'll give you some goodies.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome lé pÜff enjoy it here a good group of people. Check the WFS section too I saw a few very reasonable deals on pipe stuff also ebay has some real cheap stuff to get you going. Good luck and don't be shy post away. :thumb: BTW how do you get the symbols on your name, I tried that once and couldn't repeat it and had to change my handle. LOL

Jordon they layed off about 25 posts ago and since have been very helpful to our new member, proves to me we have a good group. I was thinking what they all were saying just didn't say it. LOL


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Jordon they layed off about 25 posts ago and since have been very helpful to our new member, proves to me we have a good group. I was thinking what they all were saying just didn't say it. LOL


Yeah, i came back after i posted and read through. I didn't get past the first page before i was saying "are you kidding me?"


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This is not directed at you Jordan, it's for this thread in general.

Just thought we needed a "jump to conclusions mat" on here!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vrbas said:


> Yeah, i came back after i posted and read through. I didn't get past the first page before i was saying "are you kidding me?"


That's what I thought after doing it myself oh to often. LOL Have a great week dude!

Dave


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey bro I probably sounded kinda mean in my earlier post, do you smoke cigars? I do not even have much for myself but I know how it feels to be in need send me your addy so I can possibly send you some cigars next rime I get some cash seriously
Thanks Eric


----------



## lé pÜff (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## StufnPuf (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome Anthony! From one seriously broke college student to another take the advice on the cobs. I started of with two and a couple ounces of baccy from my B&M. Bulk tobacco there is only 2.25 an ounce and that can last quite awhile. If you can get a cob you dont have to worry about a rotation because you can pretty much smoke the cob without the rest period required with a briar pipe.

Good luck with your puffing and have fun on the forums this is an awesome community as I'm sure you will find out if you continue to be active here.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice to see that you stuck around Anthony. You'll love the community.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

lé pÜff said:


> I found the tobacco shop near my school (FAU) so tomorrow around 930 im gonna go there check out his blends smell some stuff and see what i like. Unfortunately i left my wallet at home but my mom is sending it up with 20 in it so ill get a tool and a decent lighter and an oz. or 2 of some baccy


Welcome! I havn't smoked a pipe yet, but am getting ever closer to picking up a cob and a variety of tobacco blends from my local smoke shop(which apparently has some great blends they ship to customers internationally).

FAU, huh? If you somehow manage to make it up here to Michigan, say, Saturday, September 11, 2010, I'll throw some cigars your way and if the bus/ride is spending the night, we'll hit up the shops/cigar bars in Detroit! 'Cause we're playing up here again, except this time its at Ford Field!


----------

